# Assembly - before or after painting?



## Arvelen (Feb 23, 2010)

Just curious how most people do this, as for my first models I started out painting first and then assembling, but now I'm discovering that once you paint it can be hard to keep pieces together.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Generally almost all of my stuff is built then painted. But then I only paint to (low) tabletop standard. And yes, generally superglue sticks to paint better than paint sticks to models and plastic glue doesn't stick to paint. So if you paint then assemble you will need to ensure the mating surfaces are free of paint.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I find it much easier to paint the models after they are assembled. It's easier to prime the bits on the sprue, though. It _might_ be easier to freehand symbols on certain bits while they are separate, but I've never done that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

for basic rank and file wastes of space I build then paint, no point putting effort into worthless units that only last for seconds on the board.

for characters I might leave some pieces off, backpacks, obscuring weapons etc, and when it comes to gluing back together I just use my knife to scratch away some of the paint on the joint areas


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its not a cut and dry question, really depends on the model, with some models its completely possible to assemble fully and paint and some models its impossible, after all try painting the pilot of an eldar falcon when you have fully assembled the model.
the best way is what works for you, i always use super glue to stick anything, and super glue will dissolve primer enough for a good joint, i use a brush on type of super glue, which is accurate and because of the movement of the bristles it mixes the glue and the primer on the joint(creates a black super glue) or like stella says you can simply scrape the joint area with a craft knife.
Its difficult to give a definitive answer without knowing what your painting, certain models have little quirks that dont become apparent until you have assembled them, for example the eagle on a space marines chest causes alot of people problems because important to the model but hidden behind a bolter so often does not get any primer and is difficult to get a brush in to paint it, another is the carnifex, once stuck to the base he leans forward and is very hunched quite far so its difficult to get to his legs and torso from the front,rhinos and landraiders have internal detail but once the models are put together you cant paint it and to be honest you cant see much of it either so why bother?

for rank and file i tend to stick the legs to the base, stick the torso to the legs and then depending on the model i would stick the head to the torso as long as the torso does not obscure the head/helmet, so imperial guard i would stick the head on but for marines i would leave it off. then i would prime the base/leg/torso/head combo and prime the arms/back packs/accessories. then i would paint the models separately and then stick them together, i would base them and varnish them.

the down side to this approach is that you cant use the models until they are painted, alot of people tend to assemble them so they can use them in games and then paint them later,though many never bother painting them at all


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It does depend on the model. I try to assemble as much as possible. If I cant I always leave the points they will be glued free of paint on plastic models, but on resin and plastic it makes little difference as the glue doesnt tend to stick any better.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Need a third option to the poll that is a combination of both. I tend to assemble troop's legs, torso, and head then I paint and put the arms on. Vehicles I almost completely assemble then paint and add the otherstuff. I then scratch off the paint where I want to glue and I have no problems.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I generally paint everything un-assembled and avoid the parts where glue has to go. I don't like the idea of leaving something blank or just primed because I can't reach that spot with my brush. That being said, I have a bunch of ork boyz to do and I am going to assemble their legs and torsos so I can speed paint them. I NEVER put arms on a model until the last moment.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I paint the cheast part and anything that needs detal on the sprue, and do some of the rest when its assembled. it all dependes on the model


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

I build most of the model then paint it. Then paint bits that are akward to paint around or get in the way (like shoulder pads and bolters) seperate and the glue them on.


----------

